
Pi Scan is a simple and robust camera controller for book scanners - buovjaga
https://github.com/Tenrec-Builders/pi-scan
======
mrdrozdov
Would this work with the Elph 350 HS (Ixus 275)?

~~~
duerig
There is nothing specific in Pi Scan that requires the two supported cameras.
It may work on any recent camera that can run CHDK. The difference is that if
you try it and it doesn't work, I can't do much to help find the problem if it
is not an A2500 or ELPH 160 because those are the models I have in hand.

